# Xend killing my eth0

## Dorsai!

Hi,

I'm messing around with a small xen server with gentoo as my dom0.

I successfully compiled and booted the kernel and installed all xen related software.

When I finally start xend it removes my network settings from eth0 and renames it to peth0.

Alright so far, but it doesn't create a new eth0 or xenbr0 or something like that. I already checked the script configs and they are set to bridging. I didn't modify any relevant config files (no domUs yet) yet, so I don't know whats wrong.

"ifconfig -a" shows two interfaces "lo" and "peth0"

AFAIK xen should create a bridge interface, which I then could use to setup my IP via DHCP using the gentoo net init scripts.

Is this correct or do I have to do something else before?

There are many tutorials out there, I know. 

But none of those I found use recent versions of xen and xen kernels and gentoo, so I just took them as theoretical advice.

Could one of the xen gurus among you enlighten a xen newbie like me?

Greetings,

Dorsai

----------

## sgao

Do you bridging enabled in your kernel?

```
Networking  --->

    --- Networking support--->

          Networking options  --->

               <*> 802.1d Ethernet Bridging
```

----------

## Dorsai!

Yes I did.

I followed the Gentoo Wiki Xen Page as far as possible. But that page didn't tell me what to do after building the kernel, installing the software and booting the system.

Anyway:

I found this Bug: https://bugs.gentoo.org/258378

As I don't need ipv6 I removed the useflag and the kernel Option and now it is working as it is supposed to.

Thanks for your time.

So long,

Dorsai

----------

